# Any 2010 Extremes Hibernating Yet?



## slideaboot (Oct 13, 2010)

Just curious--anybody's Extremes hibernating? Last year, my regular b/w was pretty much down by this point. 

But...

Aesop shows no signs of slowing down--still wakes up when his light comes on, eating, shedding, etc...

Anybody's 2010 Extremes hibernating or slowing down? 

Thanks!


----------



## lilgonz (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine has really slowed down, comes out every other day now, and only stays out for a few hours.


----------



## brutus13 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine hasn't grown an inch in two weeks and I rarely see her  so yeah she is hibernating now.


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 28, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## brutus13 (Oct 29, 2010)

So I thought mine was starting to hibernate and now I'm saying no. She is up everyday and very active. I will measure her soon. It's so confusing lol


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought the same thing! Mine's a bit lazier than he was a month or two ago, but still wakes up with the light, basks, and eats like a pig!


----------



## brutus13 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine is crazy active now (finally!) he's already escaped once. I was happy to find him the same day!!


----------



## lilgonz (Oct 29, 2010)

mine has been down for about 2 weeks now


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 29, 2010)

brutus13 said:


> Mine is crazy active now (finally!) he's already escaped once. I was happy to find him the same day!!




I'm pretty sure your tegu has just decided that it thought it'd be funny to make you worry about it for a while. Kidding...of course.

That's awesome he's turning it around--I figured he would.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

My 2010 extreme slowed down significantly for about ten days in early October. He barely ate and came out to bask for three or four hours a day, so I thought for sure he was getting ready to hibernate. 

But for the last few weeks he's been waking up early, eating like an absolute pig (much to my delight), and putting on some good size. I'm cautiously optimistic that I won't have to suffer from tegu withdrawal for the next seven months, but we all know their seasonal behavior is impossible to predict. I am at the mercy of his every whim.

But I'm keeping my fingers crossed :fc 

Here's hoping that all our little guys eschew hibernation and grow ridiculously big and strong by their first birthdays!

Cheers,

David


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 29, 2010)

How big are your '10s? Aesop's gotta be pushing 30+ inches and is putting on some serious girth. He's easily taking down adult mice and is quickly outgrowing his 4X2 enclosure. Just curious if others are noticing similar growth.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Geez, that's a big boy. And a handsome fellow, too, I remember from his pictures. When did he hatch?

According to Bobby, my extreme was about six week old when I got it at the very beginning of September. He (?) was just under 15" then and he's 24" now. He didn't grow at all during that brief slow-down period, but as I mentioned, he has grown noticeably in the last few weeks (a good 3-4 inches, I would guess).

More than anything, he's gotten quite beefy and very strong. He's like a bulldozer! Thankfully, he's also very docile.

I'm curious to hear from others. As for Aesop, well, if there were a Tegu pop-warner league, I'm afraid he wouldn't be allowed to play with kids his own age!


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 1, 2010)

Bowdoin55 said:


> Geez, that's a big boy. And a handsome fellow, too, I remember from his pictures. When did he hatch?
> 
> According to Bobby, my extreme was about six week old when I got it at the very beginning of September. He (?) was just under 15" then and he's 24" now. He didn't grow at all during that brief slow-down period, but as I mentioned, he has grown noticeably in the last few weeks (a good 3-4 inches, I would guess).
> 
> ...




He hatched when the rest of the extremes hatched--around July 6th (if I remember correctly). 

I know what you mean about the strength they start developing...it's really impressive. And my god, the second that he decides he's going to go somewhere or do something, IT'S GONNA HAPPEN, regardless of my opinion on the matter. Bulldozer is a good way to describe these guys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Not to hijack your thread, but since we are on the subject of 2010 extremes:

Have you guys noticed any changes in dietary preference? 

Javier used to eat insects with relish, but he hasn't taken one in almost two weeks. His appetite for everything else, including fruit (!), has increased dramatically. I know he's too young to experience the shift some people attribute to yearlings, so it's probably just one of his cycles. Or perhaps he just has learned that dead/inanimate prey are much easier to subdue!


----------



## tora (Nov 1, 2010)

It's just because they aren't worth the hassle of chasing around for just a nibble.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah...I think there comes a point where the little bugs just aren't worth it for them. I'm sure there are exceptions to this notion. To be honest, I've never even offered Aesop a bug of any sort--I HATE FEEDING BUGS. They get everywhere--total pain in the butt.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 3, 2010)

All of mine started in August, just like last year.


----------



## brutus13 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm sad my extreme is hibernating she hasn't not grown or done a full shed since I got her. I'm a little worried. My All American 10' has not hibernated and he is almost 30". He is literally double my extreme. I think I am going to separate them. I just want her to grow and catch up. So frustrating


----------



## All_American (Jan 21, 2011)

The 2010's that I recieved from Bobby last year went down about a month after I had got them. The giant is out and about now and the normal is out half the time.

Since my basement is climate controled with humidity and heat and cold. They are in there own cycle of brumation. My blue is finally out and about too, fat and chunky as well. My big Ole normal has never really gone down this year. Slowed a bit but nothing solid,.


----------



## All_American (Jan 21, 2011)

brutus13 said:


> I'm sad my extreme is hibernating she hasn't not grown or done a full shed since I got her. I'm a little worried. My All American 10' has not hibernated and he is almost 30". He is literally double my extreme. I think I am going to separate them. I just want her to grow and catch up. So frustrating





:?: Maybe you have the Giant and the all american mixed up :?: 
My giant is twice the girth of my normal that I recieved last year. :roon


----------



## brutus13 (Jan 21, 2011)

All_American said:


> brutus13 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sad my extreme is hibernating she hasn't not grown or done a full shed since I got her. I'm a little worried. My All American 10' has not hibernated and he is almost 30". He is literally double my extreme. I think I am going to separate them. I just want her to grow and catch up. So frustrating
> ...



Lol! Yeah I know the difference. My extreme hibernated and my all American did not. Also the all Americans are 1/2 extreme 
She has been awake for the past week. I have separated them and she seems to be doing alot better. She did a full shed yesterday :app I will measure her again when I get home!! I'll post new pics soon since she just did a full shed ( finally) 






That pic was from two weeks ago. My extreme is almost two months older but you can see how small she is. My all American is a boy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

That is interesting .. How they grow .... Down the road the big one will slow down and the little one will catch up a bit or surpass the other .. They both look in good shape and all will work out in the end ... Good Idea to separate them at this point I would say ..


----------



## brutus13 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Montana yeah she will catch up. Especially now that she has woken up!


----------



## brutus13 (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's a pic of Tazz from today. She just did a full shed!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Slick and new...Wonderful tegu !!


----------



## brutus13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks she's my baby!!!!


----------

